# Looking for beachfront diggs 9/1-9/15 2012



## slabhunter (Jan 21, 2012)

We are seeking a condo or home for vacation this Fall. Two Grandparents, one near 4 y.o. grandson, dog friendly a plus but not a deal killer at all.

For forty years, we've called Destin our vacation spot and have watched it explode into what it is today, fully saturated. I live in the most densely populated area in Georgia and seek LESS exposure to humans for 15 days, but realizing that impossibility will consider any and all options. :thumbsup:

***Management, move this to a more appropriate forum page if I chose the wrong one.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Montana, almost anywhere is very private!! LOL Thats why i HATE PC!! NUTS, tooooo crowded!!


----------



## slabhunter (Jan 21, 2012)

grey ghost said:


> Montana, almost anywhere is very private!! LOL Thats why i HATE PC!! NUTS, tooooo crowded!!


:yes: Big time, Wyoming as well, even FEWER people...barely thrice the number inhabiting the 140 square miles of our County....


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The way I understand your post is that you are seeking a BEACHFRONT condo or home away from the crowds, correct ? Do a google search for rentals on Navarre Beach. No crowds, especially in the fall after school starts back up.


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

Mexico Beach...............


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Look on www.vrbo.com. St. George Island is always nice and quiet.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Also take a look at Cape San Blas. Dog friendly beaches, lots of vacation rentals including some condos down by the state park.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought that you were looking for someplace around here.
These guys are right. Anyplace east of Panama City is a lot less crowded. Mexico Beach, Indian Pass, Cape San Blas, St. George Island. There are some great places down that way.


----------



## mawfl15 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Ft. Walton Beach....*

I own a 2 bed room condo in Ft. Walton Beach. We rent it out through a rental company, but also we rent it ourselfs. If interrested PM me for details. Thanks


----------

